

"Stand with Japan" Facebook Relief Ribbons - EdwardSegel

Make a small donation to help the disaster victims in Japan and get a Facebook Relief Ribbon at www.standwithjapan.org.
======
mrhargro
great app.

~~~
kanyi
seconded. simple, elegant. good stuff.

